# Ceramic coating



## m2los (10 mo ago)

I recently purchased M2 and I want to install protective film and ceramic coating.
I got few quotes, and I am trying to figure it out if they are reasonable.
I live at California Central Coast and the numbers I am getting are in 5K range, to do protective film on the whole front, roof, rocker panels, rear fenders and partial door and rear bumper, and then whole car ceramic coating.
Let me know what do you think is reasonable.


----------



## ppointer (Sep 29, 2010)

I am in south Florida near Pompano Beach. I just paid $1200 for the front bumper, partial hood and fenders (perhaps one foot back from bumper), mirror caps, and top of rear bumper. This is fully double what I paid just four or five years ago.

He has quoted me $1k for full ceramic coating that includes wheels and glass. I'm going back for that in a few weeks. Paint correction not included, though I have one spot needing addressed before the coating goes on.


----------



## m2los (10 mo ago)

Thank you.
Is it M2?


----------



## moRider (Feb 28, 2012)

I recently got ceramic coating quotes for my 340i in the SF Bay Area that range from $1,000 - $2,000 - depending on how many coats and years of protection. The cheapest package is a 2-year coating with Ceramic Pro "Light" and paint correction for $1,000. A "lifetime" coating using 4 layers of Ceramic Pro 9H and paint correction was $2,000. Paint correction is the most time-consuming part of the process and the main reason I would consider the service. I'll try to negotiate in some minor paintless dent repair and rock chip touchup when I take my car in. 

PPF + ceramic coating was also in the $5k range when I asked about it. Too rich for me!


----------



## m2los (10 mo ago)

moRider said:


> I recently got ceramic coating quotes for my 340i in the SF Bay Area that range from $1,000 - $2,000 - depending on how many coats and years of protection. The cheapest package is a 2-year coating with Ceramic Pro "Light" and paint correction for $1,000. A "lifetime" coating using 4 layers of Ceramic Pro 9H and paint correction was $2,000. Paint correction is the most time-consuming part of the process and the main reason I would consider the service. I'll try to negotiate in some minor paintless dent repair and rock chip touchup when I take my car in.
> 
> PPF + ceramic coating was also in the $5k range when I asked about it. Too rich for me!


Thank you. So I will consider my quote, reasonable.


----------



## ppointer (Sep 29, 2010)

m2los said:


> Thank you.
> Is it M2?


A 335is.


----------

